# Cigar.com sent me some love!



## holmes711 (Jun 1, 2009)

Mail carrier just brought me a whole box of relaxation! I got a couple of great deals that I just couldn't pass up at Cigar.com. 
1st deal








5 Vegas Sampler
2nd deal








Drew Estate Sampler, I have never had an Acid cigar but for $5.00, what the heck!


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

Wow, that 5 vegs sampler is a beautiful thing! Absolutely love all of those!


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

I'm almost ashamed to admit this, but... I've never had a 5 Vegas.:hurt:

I'm gonna have to bite the bullet & order a sampler... I've always heard great things about em


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Very nice.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

nice one


----------



## 8ball (Feb 17, 2006)

Nice score, Randy. I split an Acid sampler awhile back with a friend just to try them. It was different, but I could never see myself smoking them that often. However, IMO the Kuba Kuba was the best of the bunch.


----------



## mrsmitty (Jan 22, 2009)

nice score. where did you pick up the three acids for $5 I'd jump on that.


----------



## andrew s (Mar 13, 2009)

Great choice, have been keeping eyes on a 5 Vegas sampler but don't have the room in the humis right now.


----------



## MattB (May 28, 2009)

Nice Score! Enjoy


----------



## NSPz (Jul 27, 2009)

LUCK-key


----------



## mc2712 (Mar 14, 2008)

Great score, enjoy.


----------



## holmes711 (Jun 1, 2009)

Here's the link for the Acid's!
CGSA815 - Cigar.com


----------



## apevia (Jul 18, 2009)

Wow, thats not bad at all for the acids! I may just hop on that...


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

Very Very cool


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

Very nice line up Randy!!


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

Good catch, Randy. Enjoy em.


----------



## holmes711 (Jun 1, 2009)

Thanks guys! I'm going to fire up one of the Miami's tonight. I know it's too early but I can't wait.


----------

